# معنى كلمة"مهرجان"



## ابن سينا (2 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم
هي في الاصل لفظة فارسية:
أول ما ظهر المهرجان على عهد أفريدون: وذلك أن الدين قبل أيامه فسد، أفسده الضحاك فوثب به أفريدون فقيده، فسمي اليوم الذي ظفر فيه: المهرجان. والمهر الوفاء، وجان: سلطان فكان معناه سلطان الوفاء، وكان سبيل الملك فيه سبيله في النيروز، القتل والأسر.


----------



## م.محمد الكسواني (3 يوليو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذه المعلومة القيمة


----------



## نور الدين الراوي (16 يوليو 2007)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم على هذا التوضيح الجميل


----------



## عصام نورالدين (22 يوليو 2007)

جزيل الشكر على هذه المعلومة .....
ألا تعتقد يا عزيزي أن معنى الكلمة سيكون :/ الوفاء للسلطان/  وليس سلطان الوفاء ؟؟؟؟؟ :81: 
بمعنى أن هذا هو يوم الوفاء لسلطة الدين الحقيقي .....


----------

